# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #7593 GJP, Πόρτο Ράφτη

## GJP

*Κόμβος GJP (#7593)*


*BackBone Links:*
BB Link 1: agelos (#13052)
BB Link 2: Darengr-pr (#15594)
BB Link 3: Gfan4 (#16047)

Access Point 
ssid: awmn-7593 
Dhcp range: 10.71.142.66 έως 94

Καλησπέρα σας.
Επιτέλους μετά από αρκετό καιρό και πάλι στο wireless, αλλά από client σε κόμβο
και από την Αθήνα στο Πόρτο Ράφτη χάρη στην αμέριστη βοήθεια τoυ Nikpangr toυ
Άγγελου και του acoul τους οποίους ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα για την υλοποίηση της σύνδεσης του κόμβου.
Ο κόμβος έχει τρια bb links ένα με τον agelos (#13052) ένα με τον Darengr-PR (#15594) και ενα με τον Gfan4(#16047) όπως επίσης και ένα access point .

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλορίζικος Γιώργο.
Καλά Link.
Άντε να επεκτείνετε εκεί η περιοχή.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ας δούνε οι ενδιάμεσοι τι δεν παίζει σωστά.


```
traceroute to 10.71.142.2 (10.71.142.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.213 ms  0.161 ms  0.142 ms
 2  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)  1.073 ms  1.047 ms  1.902 ms
 3  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)  6.795 ms  1.886 ms  1.620 ms
 4  gw-makaras.dait.awmn (10.46.79.249)  3.288 ms  2.989 ms  3.034 ms
 5  10.46.79.242 (10.46.79.242)  17.057 ms  15.944 ms  26.804 ms
 6  10.71.139.249 (10.71.139.249)  33.902 ms *  15.284 ms
 7  10.71.141.102 (10.71.141.102)  21.381 ms  10.971 ms  19.134 ms
 8  * router.gjp.awmn (10.71.142.2)  9.708 ms  41.198 ms
```



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.71.142.3
 1:  ns.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.1)                          0.307ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)                      0.627ms
 2:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                   2.044ms
 3:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                       2.346ms
 4:  gw-makaras.dait.awmn (10.46.79.249)                  asymm 10   5.786ms
 5:  10.46.79.242 (10.46.79.242)                          asymm 11 111.558ms
 6:  10.71.139.249 (10.71.139.249)                        asymm 12  21.061ms
 7:  10.71.141.102 (10.71.141.102)                        asymm 13  19.372ms
 8:  gw-assimako.gjp.awmn (10.71.142.33)                  asymm 14  53.176ms
 9:  admin.gjp.awmn (10.71.142.3)                         asymm 15  22.163ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 15
```

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα Γιώργο και συνάδελφε.

Καλος ήρθες στο AWMN.

Καλά traffic.  ::   ::  



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.71.142.2 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     9 ms    13 ms    12 ms  gw-warlock2senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.253]
  3    52 ms    63 ms    43 ms  gw-ithaca-1.warlock.awmn [10.2.164.245]
  4    60 ms    64 ms    72 ms  gw-ithaca-1.badge.awmn [10.2.164.234]
  5   143 ms   150 ms   137 ms  gw-badge.pikos.awmn [10.2.86.238]
  6   197 ms   186 ms   159 ms  gw-manoskol.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.49]
  7   192 ms   213 ms   158 ms  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn [10.23.26.46]
  8     *      218 ms   151 ms  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
  9  1924 ms   138 ms   150 ms  gw-makaras.dait.awmn [10.46.79.249]
 10    49 ms    47 ms    62 ms  10.46.79.242
 11   143 ms   104 ms    42 ms  10.71.139.249
 12   761 ms   121 ms    88 ms  10.71.141.102
 13  4128 ms   145 ms   100 ms  10.71.142.2

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

```
Tracing route to 10.71.142.2 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.infosat1.awmn [10.80.231.1]
  2    81 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.15.172.149
  3    60 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.15.169.101
  4     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-commando.erasma.awmn [10.38.126.101]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-erasma.styx.awmn [10.25.177.109]
  6     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-styx.memfos.awmn [10.25.182.13]
  7     6 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-memfos.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
  8     7 ms    17 ms     4 ms  10.2.19.15
  9    17 ms    11 ms     7 ms  10.46.79.254
 10     8 ms    10 ms     5 ms  wrap.dait.awmn [10.46.79.6]
 11    26 ms    33 ms    27 ms  10.46.79.242
 12    16 ms    63 ms    19 ms  10.71.139.249
 13    65 ms    10 ms    32 ms  10.71.141.102
 14    55 ms    15 ms    25 ms  10.71.142.2

Trace complete.
```

Απο 
Πειραιά..........  ::

----------


## acoul

FiXeD


```
 1. 10.46.79.241                        0.0%     8    2.6  14.4   1.8  33.5  11.2
 2. rb532a.dait.awmn               0.0%     8    2.0   8.8   2.0  15.8   6.0
 3. gw-dait.ymdim.awmn         0.0%     8    9.3  10.8   3.0  27.3   8.5
 4. gw-ymdim.dimitris.awmn  0.0%     8    4.9   6.7   3.6  16.5   4.4
 5. dimitris.awmn                     0.0%     7    2.9  17.7   2.9  47.3  14.5
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Όντως έφτιαξε η ασυμμετρία.



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.71.142.2
 1:  ns.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.1)                          0.849ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)                      0.625ms
 2:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                   1.844ms
 3:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                       3.627ms
 4:  wrap.dait.awmn (10.46.79.6)                            3.656ms
 5:  10.46.79.242 (10.46.79.242)                            6.128ms
 6:  10.71.139.249 (10.71.139.249)                         38.526ms
 7:  10.71.141.102 (10.71.141.102)                         24.903ms
 8:  router.gjp.awmn (10.71.142.2)                         35.187ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 8
```

well done !  ::

----------


## GJP

Και παλι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον Acoul που εχθες μετα την κουραστικη μερα στην εκθεση βρηκε το κουραγιο το βραδυ και εφτιαξε τις ασυμμετριες ωστε να παιζει σωστα η περιοχη μας στο Πορτο ραφτη.Μεγαλες ευχαριστιες και στον Nikpangr που χωρις αυτον θα βλεπαμε το awmn απο το internet.  ::  ( Nikpangr δεν προλαβαμε να συναντηθουμε στην εκθεση.Ειχες αποχωρησει οταν εφτασα εγω.Ελπιζω να συναντηθουμε καποια στιγμη και απο κοντα)

----------


## GJP

Γεια σου συναδελφε Κωστα .Να εισαι καλα . Χρωσταω κερασμα σε ολα τα παιδια οπως σου εχω υποσχεθει.Μενει μονο να κανονισουμε την ημερομηνια.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Γεια σου συναδελφε Κωστα .Να εισαι καλα . Χρωσταω κερασμα σε ολα τα παιδια οπως σου εχω υποσχεθει.Μενει μονο να κανονισουμε την ημερομηνια.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## RpMz

Καλορίζικος και απο εμένα! Όσο για επεκτάσεις απο εκεί δεν νομίζω να πέρνει άλλο! Απλός θα πείξετε στους client! Άντε να βγεί τίποτα απο Εύβοια πλευρά και καμία εναλακτική διαδρομή απο Μαρκόπουλο... 

Όσον αφορά τον κόμβο PortoRafti (#4997) λειτουργεί ή είναι οικονικός?
Άμα είναι οικονικός δεν πιστέυω να υπάρχει νόημα η υπαρξή του στο wind..


RpMz - Κερατέα

----------


## GJP

Καλησπερα φιλε Rpmz.Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.Ο κομβος (#4997) δεν υπαρχει .Ηταν μια σκεψη του Pyros για να βγαλει μια διαδρομη απο το σπιτι που φτιαχνει σε ενα βουνο απεναντι με ηλιακο panel και απο εκει μια εναλλακτικη διαδρομη προς υμητο και ξεχαστηκε στο wind.Τον ενημερωσα και θα το σβησει το συντομοτερο.Σε ευχαριστω για την επισημανση.

----------


## klarabel

> Καλησπερα φιλε Rpmz.Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.Ο κομβος (#4997) δεν υπαρχει .Ηταν μια σκεψη του Pyros για να βγαλει μια διαδρομη απο το σπιτι που φτιαχνει σε ενα βουνο απεναντι με ηλιακο panel και απο εκει μια εναλλακτικη διαδρομη προς υμητο και ξεχαστηκε στο wind.Τον ενημερωσα και θα το σβησει το συντομοτερο.Σε ευχαριστω για την επισημανση.


Δεν χρειάζεται κάν να το σβήσει. Απλά μεταφέρει την τοποθεσία του κόμβου κάπου αλλού. Ειδικά όταν δεν έχει και C class. Ετσι δεν δημιουργείται και "τρύπα" στα nodeid's. Ας το δώσετε έστω και σε άλλο ενδιαφερόμενο πιθανό client ή κόμβο.
Μιά ιδέα έριξα....!!

----------


## senius

```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
  3     7 ms     1 ms    10 ms  gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
  4     4 ms     1 ms     1 ms  wrap.dait.awmn [10.46.79.6]
  5   141 ms    67 ms    14 ms  10.46.79.242
  6    10 ms    13 ms    28 ms  10.71.139.249
  7     8 ms    28 ms     8 ms  10.71.141.102
  8    29 ms    28 ms     7 ms  router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.17.130.205
  3     2 ms    27 ms     5 ms  10.17.122.181
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.17.122.131
  5     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.17.122.162
  6     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  wrap-1.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.5]
  7     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn [10.2.44.254]
  8     7 ms     3 ms     3 ms  askey-1.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.15]
  9     3 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
 10     4 ms     8 ms     3 ms  wrap.dait.awmn [10.46.79.6]
 11   155 ms   159 ms    13 ms  10.46.79.242
 12    27 ms    26 ms    54 ms  10.71.139.249
 13     8 ms    10 ms    12 ms  10.71.141.102
 14   128 ms    76 ms    21 ms  router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## senius

Βρε συνάδελφε Γιώργο, την σελίδα σου την καταντήσαμε *tracert test*.  ::  

ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ λόγω τοποθεσίας που είσαι, να δοκιμάζουμε ολοι μας τις διαδρομές μας απο την αλλη άκρη της Αθήνας , προς τα σένα.  ::  

Αστο έτσι, μην πειράζεις τίποτα.!!
 ::   :: 

Edit : Το κέρασμα....

----------


## NetTraptor

> Edit : Το κέρασμα....


Μας τρομάζεις .. τι κέρασες πάλι? να κρυφτούμε?  ::  να κλείσουμε την μύτη?  ::

----------


## senius

> Μας τρομάζεις .. τι κέρασες πάλι? να κρυφτούμε?  να κλείσουμε την μύτη?





> Γεια σου συναδελφε Κωστα .Να εισαι καλα . Χρωσταω κερασμα σε ολα τα παιδια οπως σου εχω υποσχεθει.Μενει μονο να κανονισουμε την ημερομηνια.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## GJP

Απο χθες ο agelos (#13052) εφτιαξε accounts στον asterisk του για το Πορτο ραφτη δημιουργωντας ετσι ενα "τοπικο τηλεφωνικο δικτυο" για την περιοχη.

----------


## GJP

Τωρα ετοιμαζεται server ετσι ωστε να σηκωθει ftp ,dns,teamspeak ,και καμμια σελιδουλα..... ισως και κανενας sip server

----------


## senius

Με το καλό.!

Αντε και σε DC Hub.
 ::

----------


## GJP

Eυχαριστω πολυ ΚΩΣΤΑ .Μετα απο μια συναντηση που ειχαμε και με τα παιδια εδω ετοιμαζουμαι και εναλλακτικη διαδρομη με αθηνα σε λιγο καιρο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Philip

```
traceroute to 10.71.142.2 (10.71.142.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)  0.538 ms  0.424 ms  0.534 ms
 2  gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.108)  3.029 ms  0.678 ms  0.668 ms
 3  gw-mary.ee.awmn (10.13.250.114)  3.485 ms  2.272 ms  2.620 ms
 4  10.2.63.105 (10.2.63.105)  6.639 ms  12.738 ms  4.744 ms
 5  10.2.63.66 (10.2.63.66)  11.730 ms  5.881 ms  14.131 ms
 6  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)  13.198 ms  4.899 ms  15.681 ms
 7  ring.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.161)  5.640 ms  11.643 ms  18.177 ms
 8  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn (10.2.13.124)  15.724 ms  5.671 ms  20.900 ms
 9  gw-ayis.dti.awmn (10.37.56.156)  18.194 ms  11.623 ms  32.339 ms
10  bridge-fireNAS3.dti.awmn (10.37.56.243)  28.599 ms  24.856 ms  16.550 ms
11  dti-outliner.outliner.awmn (10.37.61.83)  25.460 ms  24.524 ms  30.015 ms
12  10.37.59.68 (10.37.59.68)  1786.143 ms  36.647 ms  36.800 ms
13  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn (10.37.57.68)  25.223 ms  31.759 ms  23.142 ms
14  gw-manoskol.jabarlee.awmn (10.2.93.41)  29.223 ms  16.365 ms  12.140 ms
15  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  14.136 ms  13.305 ms  20.445 ms
16  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  21.478 ms  26.023 ms  37.681 ms
17  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn (10.2.13.124)  24.654 ms  24.490 ms  28.607 ms
18  gw-ayis.dti.awmn (10.37.56.156)  14.156 ms  20.588 ms *
19  OpenWrt.dti.awmn (10.37.56.248)  28.988 ms !N  34.099 ms !N  43.597 ms !N
```

  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. askey-1.ozonet.awmn               0.0%     8    0.6   0.7   0.5   1.2   0.3
 2. 10.46.79.254                      0.0%     8    1.4   2.5   1.1   7.4   2.3
 3. 10.46.79.129                      0.0%     8    2.0   2.6   1.2   8.3   2.3
 4. wrap.dait.awmn                    0.0%     8    1.3   2.9   1.3  10.6   3.2
 5. 10.46.79.242                      0.0%     8    2.5   3.5   2.4   4.9   0.8
 6. 10.71.139.249                     0.0%     8    2.9   3.8   2.9   6.9   1.3
 7. 10.71.141.102                     0.0%     8    3.4   6.1   3.4  14.3   3.8
 8. router.gjp.awmn                   0.0%     7    4.5   5.0   4.2   5.8   0.7
```

----------


## senius

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
> 3 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
> 4 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.46.79.129
> 5 4 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-makaras.dait.awmn [10.46.79.249]
> 6 4 ms 5 ms 5 ms 10.46.79.242
> ...


Alex, the beeeeesttt!!!!!!!
 ::   :: 
Οι διαδρομές,... ειναι διαδρομές, 
EDIT: εξυπνα b.b link.!

----------


## Philip

```
[email protected]:~# tracepath router.gjp.awmn
 1:  ns.philip.awmn (10.17.121.1)                           0.276ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)                       1.200ms
 2:  gw-philip.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)                 1.841ms
 3:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                   4.247ms
 4:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                       6.494ms
 5:  wrap.dait.awmn (10.46.79.6)                            6.293ms
 6:  10.46.79.242 (10.46.79.242)                           10.986ms
 7:  10.71.139.249 (10.71.139.249)                         22.326ms
 8:  10.71.141.102 (10.71.141.102)                          9.775ms
 9:  router.gjp.awmn (10.71.142.2)                         11.991ms reached
```

Παίζει τώρα ....
Πριν μάλλον η ΔΕΗ ....

----------


## senius

Ωραίος ... δύο αξιόλογες διαφορετικές διαδρομές που καταλήγουν κοινά, από ένα σημείο και μετά, στον Γιώργο.
Ομορφα!!
 ::

----------


## senius

Καλορίζικος στους ενεργούς Αχ/Βχ κόμβους.

Γιώργο έστειλα pm στους hostmaster, για να σου ενεργοποιήσουν τις IP C-Classes, που είναι σε αναμονή 4 μήνες.

----------


## Philip

Welcome στους AX/BX κόμβους. 

*---Philip---*

----------


## Philip

Hello 
*Κόμβος DAIT (#9632)*


```
router.philip633.awmn> show ip route 10.46.79.1
Routing entry for 10.46.79.0/24
  Known via "bgp", distance 20, metric 0, best
  Last update 03:31:57 ago
  * 10.17.121.59, via ath2
```

*Κόμβος infosat3 (#11971)*


```
router.philip633.awmn> show ip route 10.71.139.1
% Network not in table
```

*Κόμβος agelos (#13052)*


```
router.philip633.awmn> show ip route 10.71.141.1
% Network not in table
```

*Κόμβος GJP (#7593)*


```
router.philip633.awmn> show ip route 10.71.142.1
% Network not in table
```

Έχουμε κανένα νέο  ::

----------


## GJP

Nαι ειμαστε μονιμα πεσμενοι

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  wrap.dait.awmn [10.46.79.6]
  5     7 ms     5 ms     7 ms  10.46.79.242
  6    10 ms     7 ms     6 ms  10.71.139.249
  7    10 ms     5 ms     8 ms  10.71.141.102
  8    14 ms    15 ms    10 ms  router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]

Trace complete.
```

Μπράβο Γιώργο που το φτιάξατε.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Τελικά ήθελε αλλαγη συχνότητας στο routeri μου και στον dait.Δέν κάναμε κάτι άλλο.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Τελικά ήθελε αλλαγη συχνότητας στο routeri μου και στον dait.Δέν κάναμε κάτι άλλο.


Δηλαδή δεν είχατε "παίξει" με συχνότητες ;

----------


## acoul

> ```
> Tracing route to router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
>   2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
>   3     1 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
>   4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  wrap.dait.awmn [10.46.79.6]
>   5     7 ms     5 ms     7 ms  10.46.79.242
> ...


στον infosat3 πρέπει να αποδοθεί το μπράβο ... πονηρούλα η μελισσούλα ...  ::

----------


## senius

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 8 ms 7 ms 10 ms gw-ap.dti.awmn [10.37.56.1]
> 2 104 ms 6 ms 6 ms bridge-itox4.dti.awmn [10.37.56.244]
> 3 21 ms 29 ms 5 ms gw-dti.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.254]
> 4 152 ms 12 ms 230 ms wrap.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.7]
> 5 154 ms 14 ms 21 ms gw-ttel.senius.awmn [10.34.64.230]
> 6 106 ms 22 ms 7 ms gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
> 7 110 ms 8 ms 8 ms gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
> ...


Ακόμα και client που είμαι στον dti σαν ksenius, περνάει σφαίρα!!

----------


## acoul

πρέπει να ράψουμε ένα τρίτο πόδι στήριξης στον ιστό στον Υμηττό, ποιος ψήνεται; ωχ ακούω γαργάρες από τώρα ...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Τελικά ήθελε αλλαγη συχνότητας στο routeri μου και στον dait.Δέν κάναμε κάτι άλλο. 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή δεν είχατε "παίξει" με συχνότητες ;


Aπλά ίσως κάποιος εκει πάνω έπεσε πάνω σε εμάς ξαφνικά.......Τα πράγματα καμμιά φορα είναι τόσο απλά και ψάχνουμε να βρούμε λύση στα δύσκολα....
Αργήσαμε αλλά το καταλάβαμε....

----------


## RpMz

> πρέπει να ράψουμε ένα τρίτο πόδι στήριξης στον ιστό στον Υμηττό, ποιος ψήνεται; ωχ ακούω γαργάρες από τώρα ...


Αν θές χέρι βοήθειας, εδώ είμαστε  ::

----------


## Philip

```
tracepath 10.71.142.2
 1:  10.17.121.10      0.202ms pmtu 1500
 1:  10.17.121.2       0.758ms
 2:  10.17.121.59      1.555ms
 3:  10.23.26.46       3.855ms
 4:  10.46.76.46       3.507ms
 5:  10.46.79.6        3.438ms
 6:  10.46.79.242      5.990ms
 7:  10.71.139.249     6.925ms
 8:  10.71.141.102     7.175ms
 9:  10.71.142.2       8.250ms reached
 Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 9
```

καλό δείχνει , να δούμε πόσο UP θα είναι...

*---Philip---*

----------


## nikpanGR

> ```
> tracepath 10.71.142.2
>  1:  10.17.121.10      0.202ms pmtu 1500
>  1:  10.17.121.2       0.758ms
>  2:  10.17.121.59      1.555ms
>  3:  10.23.26.46       3.855ms
>  4:  10.46.76.46       3.507ms
>  5:  10.46.79.6        3.438ms
>  6:  10.46.79.242      5.990ms
> ...


και ύστερα λέτε εμένα flame guy......  ::

----------


## senius

> πρέπει να ράψουμε ένα τρίτο πόδι στήριξης στον ιστό στον Υμηττό, ποιος ψήνεται; ωχ ακούω γαργάρες από τώρα ...


Παρόν με nasos765 μαζί.
 ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Γιώργο, σήμερα το μεσημέρι έγινες *μπαμπάς*, να σου ζήσει η *κοράκλα*, να την χαίρεσαι, βρε συνάδελφε...
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Το μεγαλύτερο συναίσθημα....

 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Να σου ζήσει η κόρη Γιώργο.Ευχομαι να την βλέπεις πάντα να χαμογελάει....

----------


## GJP

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια να ειστε καλα και να χαιρεστε οτι αγαπατε

----------


## GJP

Α Ξεχασα να πω οτι εχω στησει μια κεραια ακομα για να κανουμε δοκιμη με τον φιλο chrisporto μια και ειμαι καμια 25 μετρα ψηλοτερα απο τον agelo για να βελτιωσουμε το λινκ .Φιλε chrisporto οποτε βρεις ελευθερο χρονο και διαθεση να κανουμε μια δοκιμη ζευξης μεταξυ μας. 

http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&sub...570&height=250

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ταξιδεύω προς Κρήτη και μόλις το έμαθα.
Να σου ζήσει η κόρη Γιώργο.  ::

----------


## GJP

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## donalt

Γιώργο όπως σου είπα και στο τηλέφωνο μόλις γυρίσω θα το δούμε
Οστοσο αν θες να κανεις καμια δοκιμη ο aggelos εχει προσβαση στο rooter του chrisporto

----------


## GJP

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμμεσοτατη τηλεφωνικη σου απαντηση.Θα περιμενω οταν γυρισεις και βρεις ελευθερο χρονο να κανουμε μια δοκιμαστικη ζευξη μεταξυ μας (γυριζοντας το υπαρχον πιατο σου που τωρα σκοπευει τον αγγελο προς εμενα). Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι θα παιξει καλυτερα απο οτι παιζει με τον αγγελο λογω καλυτερης οπτικης

----------


## nikpanGR

Σαββατοκύριακο θα είμαι Π.Ράφτη.Αν θέλετε πες και στον Αγγελο να βρεθούμε...

----------


## GJP

Εγω εδω θα ειμαι ο αγγελος εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι σε διακοπες εκτος πορτο ραφτη

----------


## nikpanGR

ειμαι Π.Ρ πάρε voip 450..

----------


## GJP

Ετοιμαζεται pentium 4 sta 1.8 ghz με 4 cm9 να αντικαταστησει το αξιοπιστο routerboard της μικροτικ rb 532a για να σηκωσουμε nstreme με τα 2 υφισταμενα λινκ (και το τριτο με chrisporto ελπιζω)

----------


## GJP

Στηθηκε το νεο router pentium 4 στα 1,8ghz με mikrotik 3.14 το οποιο αντικατεστησε το παλιο routerboard 532 ,και στο οποιο προστεθηκε και ενα νεο τεταρτο interface το οποιο κοιταει προς τον chrisporto για να διορθωθει το λινκ το οποιο εχει με τον αγγελο και εχει προβλημα, πιθανον λογω οριακης οπτικης επαφης .Ειμαι καμια 25 μετρα ψηλοτερα απο τον αγγελο και με μια προχειρη δοκιμη που καναμε μαζι με τον τελευταιο με disable το λινκ του συνδεθηκα με τον chrisporto .*(με ακεντραριστα πιατα !!!)*
Το μονο που μενει ειναι να κεντραρουμε τις κεραιες μας με chrisporto .
Οποτε εχεις χρονο και διαθεση φιλε donalt στειλε μου ενα pm να το κανονισουμε και να κερασω και μπυρες μετα για να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα

----------


## senius

Σωστός.....  ::  

Για την omni που εκπέμπει δεν είπες Γιώργο....

 ::   ::

----------


## GJP

> Σωστός.....  
> 
> Για την omni που εκπέμπει δεν είπες Γιώργο....


Α ναι!!! τοποθετηθηκε μια νεα omni της pacific wireless για να παρει η γυρω περιοχη awmn .
*Ευχαριστω τον senius που μου την βρηκε μισοτιμης* απο φιλο συν-awmn-ιτη ο οποιος αλλαξε την δικη του

----------


## donalt

> Στηθηκε το νεο router pentium 4 στα 1,8ghz με mikrotik 3.14 το οποιο αντικατεστησε το παλιο routerboard 532 ,και στο οποιο προστεθηκε και ενα νεο τεταρτο interface το οποιο κοιταει προς τον chrisporto για να διορθωθει το λινκ το οποιο εχει με τον αγγελο και εχει προβλημα, πιθανον λογω οριακης οπτικης επαφης .Ειμαι καμια 25 μετρα ψηλοτερα απο τον αγγελο και με μια προχειρη δοκιμη που καναμε μαζι με τον τελευταιο με disable το λινκ του συνδεθηκα με τον chrisporto .*(με ακεντραριστα πιατα !!!)*
> Το μονο που μενει ειναι να κεντραρουμε τις κεραιες μας με chrisporto .
> Οποτε εχεις χρονο και διαθεση φιλε donalt στειλε μου ενα pm να το κανονισουμε και να κερασω και μπυρες μετα για να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα


Διάθεση και όρεξη υπάρχει, δεν υπάρχει χρόνος με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα γίνει

----------


## GJP

> Διάθεση και όρεξη υπάρχει, δεν υπάρχει χρόνος με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα γίνει


Σε ευχαριστω για την αμμεση απαντηση σου φιλε donalt .
Καταλαβαινω οτι ο χρονος σου ειναι πολυτιμος,αν παρολα αυτα σε φερει ο δρομος σου προς τα εδω θα χαρω να τα πουμε απο κοντα.Η προσκληση μου για φαγητο και μπυρες να ξερεις ειναι παντα ανοικτη

----------


## GJP

Το λινκ papaki -chrisporto καποιο προβλημα εχει με το bgp αν εχετε την καλωσυνη ριξτε του ματια

----------


## donalt

Το link είναι εκτός το ψάχνουμε

----------


## GJP

οποια βοηθεια χρειαστειτε ειμαστε εδω για να βοηθησουμε

----------


## GJP

εχουμε καποιο νεο για το λινκ? κατι που να μπορουμε να κανουμε για να βοηθησουμε να παιξει?

----------


## senius

Μάλλον πρέπει να έρθει η καλή ομάδα...
 ::

----------


## GJP

> Μάλλον πρέπει να έρθει η καλή ομάδα...


Δεν ειναι δυσκολη δουλεια για την ειδικη ομαδα φιλε Κωστα , καμια κεραια θα εχει ξεκεντραριστει η καμμια cm9 θα εχει προβλημα (υποθετω) αλλα δεν μαθαινουμε νεα, παρολο που προσπαθουμε δεν απαντανε ουτε σε τηλεφωνο που τους παιρνει το αλλο το παιδι απο τον γειτονικο κομβο, μαλλον ψιλοβαριουνται να ασχοληθουν . 
Καλη καρδια.

----------


## GJP

εμεις εδω ειμαστε να βοηθησουμε και με υλικο αν χρειαστει (cm9 ,πιατα ,καλωδια ,motherboard ,κλπ κλπ)
Μεχρι και μπυρες κερναμε...

----------


## donalt

Δεν ξέρω για ποιον κτυπάει η καμπάνα αλλά καλό είναι να μην βγάζουμε εύκολα συμπεράσματα.
Ο Χρήστος (chrisporto) που φιλοξενεί το κόμβο στο σπίτι του δεν κατέχει..... άρα ότι είναι να γίνει πρέπει να γίνει από εμένα.

Sorry παιδιά δεν έχω χρόνο..... μόλις έχω να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα πάω και θα κάνουμε και την άλλη δοκιμή που λέγαμε.

Φιλικά 
Βασίλης

----------


## acoul

το awmn είναι best effort και χόμπι, όχι ISP με 24x7 help desk! δεν μπορούμε να απαιτούμε παρά να είμαστε ευγνώμονες για ότι, όταν και όσο μας το προσφέρουν! 

ένας από τους λόγους που βγάζουμε και 3 και 4 και 10 λινκ είναι ακριβώς για να μην χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας όταν μερικά 3, 4, 5 από αυτά αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα καλή ώρα χωρίς να ξέρουμε πότε και αν θα φτιαχτούν. με άλλα λόγια φροντίζουμε για να έχουμε, τα αυτονόητα!

βουρ ταράτσες τώρα, στις απέναντι εννοείται !!! το awmn δεν τελειώνει στην ταράτσα μας, ξεκινάει από εκεί και τείνει προς το ... άπειρο  ::

----------


## GJP

καμμια καμπανα δεν χτυπαει για κανεναν φιλε donalt ουτε και απαιτουμε απο κανεναν τιποτα φιλε acoul (και το γνωριζεις πολυ καλα οτι ειμαι ευγνωμων απο τις ευχαριστιες που εχω εκφρασει τοσο γραπτως μεσα απο το φορουμ οσο και κατ ιδιαν) να βοηθησουμε να ξαναπαιξει ενα λινκ θελουμε το οποιο εχει προβλημα εδω και κανα εναμησι μηνα ειτε με την προσωπικη μας βοηθεια ειτε με υλικη βοηθεια . Ετσι απλα

----------


## senius

> καμμια καμπανα δεν χτυπαει για κανεναν φιλε donalt ουτε και απαιτουμε απο κανεναν τιποτα φιλε acoul (και το γνωριζεις πολυ καλα οτι ειμαι ευγνωμων απο τις ευχαριστιες που εχω εκφρασει τοσο γραπτως μεσα απο το φορουμ οσο και κατ ιδιαν) να βοηθησουμε να ξαναπαιξει ενα λινκ θελουμε το οποιο εχει προβλημα εδω και κανα εναμησι μηνα ειτε με την προσωπικη μας βοηθεια ειτε με υλικη βοηθεια . Ετσι απλα


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον GJP, γίνονται προσπάθειες για άμεσα βασικά B.B. Link

Σε συνεργασία με RPMZ , nikpanGR , GJP ,acoul, και μαζί με εμάς θα έρθουν τα θετικά αποτελέσματα.
Απλά δεν μπορώ από ορισμένους σε συνήθεις δικαιολογίες ....., ο σκύλος μου έσπασε το πόδι του, ....δεν μπορώ να ανέβω στην ταράτσα γιατί με πιάνει ίλιγγος .. και τα άλογα ήταν πράσινα, ρε παίδες .... ΕΛΕΟΣ.

Γιώργο εδώ είμαστε, έχω προσωπικά προβλήματα διπλού πένθους, ... ότι θες όμως τώρα απο μένα, στην πρώτη γραμμή,

*Πόσο μάλλον για τέτοιες διαδρομές*.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Κώστας.

Θα ήθελα να το αφιερώσω για τα ανατολικά.

----------


## acoul

όταν τα λινκ δεν έρχονται σε εσένα, πας εσύ σε αυτά ... ο aψoul έχει κάψει φλάτζες αν και πριν από λίγο φύτευε 3 νέα πιάτα στον Λυκαβηττό ...

----------


## senius

> όταν τα λινκ δεν έρχονται σε εσένα, πας εσύ σε αυτά ... ο aψoul έχει κάψει φλάτζες αν και πριν από λίγο φύτευε 3 νέα πιάτα στον Λυκαβηττό ...


*I know, άλλοι i don't know...* και πέρα βρέχει.... απλά πρέπει να τα έχω με ολον το κόσμο καλά, έτσι κατάλαβα τον τελευταίο καιρό και περνάω χλίδα, *yes men*..

Η ομάδα όμως εδώ είναι .... δεν φαίνεται.  ::  

 ::

----------


## GJP

Το να τα εχω καλα με ολον τον κοσμο φιλε και συναδελφε Κωστα ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα στην λιστα των προσωπικων μου επιδιωξεων.
Δεν θελω να ενοχλω και να πιεζω κανεναν και κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη το εχω καταφερει.Απλα να βοηθησω και εγω στο να διατηρηθει στην πολυ δυσκολη λογω μορφολογιας (γεματο βουνα και λοφους )περιοχη του πορτο ραφτη το δικτυο θελω .Τωρα αν το να ενδιαφερομαι για το δευτερο bb λινκ που εξυπηρετει την περιοχη (και που ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να βγει αλλο και που αν βγει θα πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλυτερο των 15 km)να ειναι up ενοχλει και εχω παρεξηγηθει *ζητω συγνωμη* και απλα δεν ξαναασχολουμε

----------


## Vigor

> ο aψoul έχει κάψει φλάτζες αν και πριν από λίγο φύτευε 3 νέα πιάτα στον Λυκαβηττό ...


Να σου πω, δεν πάμε για κανα φύτεμα με νόημα?  ::

----------


## donalt

> Τωρα αν το να ενδιαφερομαι για το δευτερο bb λινκ που εξυπηρετει την περιοχη (και που ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να βγει αλλο και που αν βγει θα πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλυτερο των 15 km)να ειναι up ενοχλει και εχω παρεξηγηθει *ζητω συγνωμη* και απλα δεν ξαναασχολουμε


Και η δική μου προτεραιότητα η ίδια είναι (περί σχέσεων )
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα από την μεριά μου, απλά δώστε μου λίγο χρόνο και θα το φτιάξουμε, κάνω δυο δουλειές και τυχαίνει αυτό το καιρό να είναι και οι δύο στα φόρτε τους.

----------


## GJP

Η δουλεια ειναι πανω απο ολα οταν μπορεσεις εμεις ειμαστε εδω παντα προθυμοι

----------


## donalt

Τα link ειναι up

----------


## acoul

> Τα link ειναι up


τελικά δούλεψε το κράξιμο ...  ::

----------


## GJP

> Τα link ειναι up


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από donalt
> 
> Τα link ειναι up
> 
> 
> τελικά δούλεψε το κράξιμο ...


It always works ...  ::

----------


## senius

Ωπ κύριοι, όλα καλά, να δούμε τι δούλεψε, τελικά
Θα πρέπει να σεβαστούμε το γεγονός οτι υπάρχουν προσωπικές εκκρεμότητες και υποχρεώσεις.

Ο donalt το προανέφερε, στην συνέχεια είπε ότι όλα είναι up...

Αρα όλα δουλεύουν καλώς.

Δηλώστε το λινκ βρε παίδες να το δω κι εγώ.

Θα σας κάνω δώρο σταθμό στα F.M.
Τις μπύρες θα τις βάλει ο GJP.  ::  

Παίδες όρεξη υπάρχει, πείτε μου να κατέβω, να βοηθήσουμε.
 ::

----------


## GJP

Η προσκληση μου για κερασμα ισχυει παντα και ειναι ανοικτη (χρονικα )

----------


## senius

Γιώργο, χρόνια πολλά να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.!

----------


## GJP

Να εισαι καλα φιλε κωστα με υγεια να χαιρεσαι την οικογενεια σου και τους ανθρωπους που αγαπας

----------


## GJP

Ετοιμαζεται νεο λινκ με darengrPR εχει στηθει το interface στον κομβο (GJP) και μεσα στην εβδομαδα ετοιμαζεται και ο φιλος Δημητρης (DarengrPR) με την βοηθεια του οποιου θα δημιουργηθει και μια 3 εναλλακτικη διαδρομη απο Πορτο ραφτη -Κορωπι (mazinezo)

----------


## senius

Άντε με το καλό.

Πάλι θα μας φάει η ζέστη...
 ::  

Χρειάζονται οι διαδρομές αυτές.

Edit: θα φτιάξουμε και το λίνκ με Εύβοια?

----------


## GJP

Ευχαριστουμε Κωστα, απο ζεστη φαγαμε αρκετη αλλα αξιζει ο κοπος.
Και το λινκ με Ευβοια θα φτιαξουμε γιατι οπως λεει και ο φιλος acoul οπου μπορουμε να "φυτευουμαι" πιατα καλο ειναι

----------


## GJP

::

----------


## senius

Η πλάκα Γιώργο τον τελευταίο καιρό που πάω στην δουλειά, με ρωτάνε ότι μαύρισα, επειδή έκανα μπάνιο στην θάλασσα τα Σαββατοκύριακα.

Άντε να τους πω τι κάνω τα ΣΚ....
Την δικαιολογία ότι φυτεύω πιάτα, δεν την ξέρουν.

Το χόμπι είναι χόμπι.
 ::

----------


## GJP

> Η πλάκα Γιώργο τον τελευταίο καιρό που πάω στην δουλειά, με ρωτάνε ότι μαύρισα, επειδή έκανα μπάνιο στην θάλασσα τα Σαββατοκύριακα.
> 
> Άντε να τους πω τι κάνω τα ΣΚ....
> Την δικαιολογία ότι φυτεύω πιάτα, δεν την ξέρουν.
> 
> Το χόμπι είναι χόμπι.


Μην τους λες τι κανεις απλα παρτους για "μπανιο" μαζι

----------


## RpMz

Γιώργο για κοιτάχτε μήπως μπορείτε να ρίξετε μέσα τον gfan4, μιας κ απο όσο ξέρω έχει έτοιμο εξοπλισμό για bb και έτοιμο hotspot για την παραλία και το Delmar  ::  . Να χω AWMN στο Delmar, κ δεν θα θέλω τπτ άλλο!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

εχω παρει το rb του να το στήσω.Θα κάνει και με εμένα Link και με τον Γιώργο.

----------


## GJP

> Γιώργο για κοιτάχτε μήπως μπορείτε να ρίξετε μέσα τον gfan4, μιας κ απο όσο ξέρω έχει έτοιμο εξοπλισμό για bb και έτοιμο hotspot για την παραλία και το Delmar  . Να χω AWMN στο Delmar, κ δεν θα θέλω τπτ άλλο!!!


Ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε Γιαννη .Θα κανουμε οτι ειναι δυνατον για να μπει και το delmar ενδιαμεσος και να παρει δικτυο.Οσοι πιο πολλοι στο δικτυο τοσο το καλυτερο

----------


## senius

Μετά απο ωρες και ωρες στο ψαχτήρι για ...τον GJP, τελικα μέσω του wind εψαξα σαν ψαχτήρι το 7593 και μπόρεσα να σε βρω man για να ποστάρω.

Τελικά το φόρουμ τον τελευταίο καιρό, έχει αποδεχτεί να έχεις καλό στομάχι για να ποσταρεις κάπου η να εκφέρεις γνώμη για κάτι. 

Εφόσον κατάφερα να ποστάρω μετα απο δυο μέρες στο ψάξημο για τον GJP, κατάφερα να αναφέρω ότι ο Γιώργος έχει νέα και νέες ανακατασκευές και κατασκευές στον κόμβο του,
Ένα θα πω: Θα σηκωθεί πιάτο 1.10 από Πόρτο Ράφτη προς Νότια Εύβοια.
Αντε Γιώργο τα κεράσματα δικά σου με την σφραγίδα μου.

----------


## GJP

Ειμαι μεσα για το λινκ με Νοτια Ευβοια μεσα και για τα κερασματα

----------


## senius

> Ειμαι μεσα ... *και για τα κερασματα*


Καλησπέρα Γιώργο, πρόσεχε τι λες για κεράσματα (καλύτερα να σε ... ντύνουν παρά να σε .... κερνάνε) .

Λοιπόν σε λίγες μέρες ο Γιώργος, *απο εδώ μέσα* και απο την σελίδα του, θα ανακοινώσει και θα δείξει με photos, κατασκευές και πατέντες με πρότυπα 2010. Σε αναμονή μαστόρι..!!

----------


## nasos765

Γιώργο... μήπως θα ήταν καλήτερο να βγάλης link με βόρεια Εύβοια.....
Μπορεί να σου κοστήσει λιγότερο.
Μην υπόσχεσαι σε μικρό και τρελό...

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Οσο και να εκανα αναζήτηση στο παρών φορουμ το όνομα: GJP , δεν μου έβγαζε τίποτα. Επρεπε να κάνω αναζήτηση το: 7593, για να μπορέσει να μου δείξει τον κόμβο σου στο φορουμ και να μπορέσω να ποστάρω. *Ας το δουν οι admin, εχει αναφερθεί και παλιότερα.*

Σαν αρχή Γιώργο, πάρε την δρομολόγηση πώς φτάνω σε σένα μετά από 3 χρόνια σταθερά:



```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.71.142.2
ΜΠΟΥΦ...
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
  3     2 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  alix-2.dait.awmn [10.46.79.5]
  5     4 ms     2 ms     6 ms  gw-dait.wait.awmn [10.46.79.246]
  6     6 ms     3 ms     6 ms  10.70.179.37
  7    10 ms     4 ms     6 ms  10.70.179.34
  8    26 ms    10 ms     6 ms  router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Εχω την εξής ερώτηση: Σήμερα στον κόμβο σου, πως σε μία *cm9* με λειτουργικό OS 4.16 σε nstream*2* να σου κλειδώνει σε 108 Mbps και σε Bandwidth test με το συγκεκριμένο λινκ που έχει την ιδια έκδοση OS & να σου βγάζει 92 Mbps σε receive και 91 Mbps σε sent?

Το λινκ είναι σε Ω?

να πετάξουμε τις r52n που έχουμε για Ν ?

**********************

Αστειεύομαι μάν.

Προχώρα δυνατά....

----------


## devilman

μηπως ειναι turbo?

----------


## GJP

Συνημμένο 24164

H εικονα τα λεει ολα φιλε Κωστα

----------


## ysam

Ναι είναι turbo. Η εικόνα όντως τα λέει όλα.. 40Mhz

----------


## devilman

ατσα ομως το νεο πρωτοκολο! μου ρίχνει 20 mbit!!speed.jpg

----------


## senius

Μάστορα Γιώργο, επίσημα σου απαντάω, έπειτα από δευτερόλεπτη ανάλυση που έκανα στην* v 4.16*, με τα στοιχεία που δίνεις καθώς και τις άνω foto, δυστυχώς δουλεύεις το λινκ σε *turbo*.
Βρε συ, δεν ντρέπεσαι να μολύνεις τους παρθένους ανατολικούς Αττικούς αιθέρες?
Θες Ζαζόπουλο με ΕΥΔΑΠ by Περισσός, για να συνέλθεις μου φαίνεται. (πλάκα σου κάνω)

----------


## GJP

> δυστυχώς δουλεύεις το λινκ σε turbo.


Φιλε Κωστα ευτυχως που δουλευω το λινκ γιατι κατι αλλο δεν το δουλευω καθολου

----------


## senius

```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.71.142.2
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     1 ms    14 ms     2 ms  gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
  4     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  alix-2.dait.awmn [10.46.79.5]
  5    14 ms    10 ms     3 ms  gw-makaras.dait.awmn [10.46.79.249]
  6     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-dait.infosat3.awmn [10.46.79.242]
  7     6 ms     5 ms     4 ms  10.71.139.249
  8    10 ms     8 ms     8 ms  10.71.141.101
  9    20 ms     6 ms     6 ms  router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```




> Φιλε Κωστα ευτυχως που δουλευω το λινκ γιατι κατι *αλλο* δεν το δουλευω καθολου


Bλέπω αντέχουμε ακόμα .... και πιστά.!!
Τα BGP filter δουλεύουν καλά μέχρι τώρα στην νέα v 5.5, ε George ? Εύχομαι με όλη την ψυχή μου να δουλεύεις *όλα* τα ... εργαλεία σωστά. Απλά όχι κατάχρηση, *καταστρέφει τους πόρους* *του συστήματος*.!!  ::   :Confused: 


```
/routing filter
add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32
add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32
add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=20-600 chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no \
    invert-match=no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24
add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=20-600 chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no \
    invert-match=no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    192.168.0.0/16 prefix-length=0-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    192.168.0.0/16 prefix-length=0-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    172.16.0.0/12 prefix-length=0-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    172.16.0.0/12 prefix-length=0-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=25-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=25-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    0.0.0.0/0 prefix-length=0
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    0.0.0.0/0 prefix-length=0
```

GJP with v5.5 and BGP + filter.jpg GJP with v 5.5 and filter 24-6-2011.jpg

----------


## GJP

μονο το bgp δουλευω Κωστα μονο τον bgp..... τα αλλα απλα κρεμονται

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο GJP (#7593), έγιναν αναβαθμίσεις.!!

Σήμερα ο κόμβος, ρουταρει ως εξής :
*Εξοπλισμός κόμβου :*
1x RB435G, 1x RBLDF-5nD, 2x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, 2x R52nM miniPCI, 1x DBii f20 pro mpci, Ιστός μονoσωλήνιος tubo 2"2,5μετρα, 1x Πιάτo Gibertini 1.0 M, 2x grid pacific wireless 24db, 1x Pacific omni 9 db, 1 Grid 30 db, 1 Grid 24db, Καλώδιο Aircom Plus, 3x αντιρiδες με συρματόσχοινο, 3x εντατήρες, 1x Switch cisco catalyst x 24 lan, κεντρικος τριφασικος σταθεροποιητης δικτυου 15 kva, 2 x ups apc 1500va.

*Λειτουργικό :*
Mikrotik v6.xx σε κοινό AS, with BGP + routing filter

*Υποστήριξη :*
Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από APC Smart UPS 1500VA , για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

******************************************
Σήμερα 17-11-2018 με βροχή και κρύο, τοποθετήθηκε ένα RBLDF-5nD, κι ένα πιάτο Gibertini 1.0 M, και δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον cotton (#22940) στους Θρακομακεδόνες. με -64.!!

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους !!  :: 

Γραφικά το κόμβου :
Wireless : http://10.71.142.2/graphs
Wireless : http://10.71.142.4/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm

----------


## GJP

40km λινκ 

special thanks to Senius

----------


## akakios

Μπραβο ρε παιδια.  ::  

Πως το ειδες to LDF ? Τελειο δεν ειναι? Δεν κανει την δουλεια πολυ πιο ευκολη?

edit : Αληθεια ποια εκδοση εχει? Το σκεφτομαι να κανω αναβαθμιση μετα απο την νίλα που ειχα φαει .

----------


## GJP

> Μπραβο ρε παιδια.  
> 
> Πως το ειδες to LDF ? Τελειο δεν ειναι? Δεν κανει την δουλεια πολυ πιο ευκολη?
> 
> edit : Αληθεια ποια εκδοση εχει? Το σκεφτομαι να κανω αναβαθμιση μετα απο την νίλα που ειχα φαει .


τελειο δεν λες τπτ ουτε παρεμβολες στα αλλα λινκ απο τις καρτες ουτε τπτ,το μονο ασχημο οτι εχει level 3 license
40 eyrw μονο ,ουτε rb χρειαζεσαι ουτε pc

----------


## mikemtb

Μα δε πειράζει που έχει level 3. Το βάζεις bridge και εκπέμπει κανονικά 
Και έχει 35 τελική  απο τον φίλο Τάσο 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## gas

> τελειο δεν λες τπτ ουτε παρεμβολες στα αλλα λινκ απο τις καρτες ουτε τπτ,το μονο ασχημο οτι εχει level 3 license
> 40 eyrw μονο ,ουτε rb χρειαζεσαι ουτε pc


Ναι αλλα δεν μπορεις να φτιαξεις virtual,φανταζομαι οτι αυτο εννοει με το "το μονο ασχημο"

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Σήμερα στον κόμβο GJP, είχαμε ταρατάδες !!

Έγιναν βελτιστοποιήσεις στα bb link, εγκαταστάθηκε νέα ισχυρή σιδηροκατασκευη στήριξης, και εγκαταστάθηκε νέα καλωδίωση, μέσα σε σωλήνες κουβίδη.
Hi LDF...

Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε !!!

GJP (#7593) LDF rom bb link cotton (#22940)_1.jpg GJP (#7593) LDF rom bb link cotton (#22940)_2.jpg GJP (#7593) LDF rom bb link cotton (#22940)_3.jpg

----------

